# Nicole Kidman Ist das ein Babybäuchlein?



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Nicole Kidman
Ist das ein Babybäuchlein?


http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ent-new-york-city-02-12-2010-x-14-update.html​*
*
Aus ihren Wunsch nach einem Geschwisterchen für Töchterchen Sunday Rose machte Nicole Kidman nie ein Geheimnis. Nun könnte es sein, dass dieser Traum bald wahr wird ... *


Sie gehört zu den Frauen, die beneidenswert schlank sind – und zwar von Natur aus. Deshalb ist es umso überraschender, dass sich unter dem engen Etuikleid von Nicole Kidman (43) plötzlich ganz eindeutig ein kleines Bäuchlein wölbt. Da liegt doch die Vermutung nahe, dass die schöne Oscar-Preisträgerin und ihr Ehemann Keith Urban (43) wieder Nachwuchs erwarten?

Das Paar hat nie ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, dass es sich für Töchterchen Sunday Rose (2) noch ein Geschwisterchen wünscht. Und erst im September verriet ein Insider gegenüber „showbizspy.com“, die Schauspielerin sei in Babystimmung. „Nicole würde gerne noch ein Baby haben“, erklärte die Quelle. „Aber mit 43 wird ihr langsam klar, dass der Wunsch vielleicht etwas spät kommt. Sie hat Keith jedenfalls gesagt, dass sie für Sunday Rose gerne noch einen kleinen Bruder oder eine kleine Schwester hätte.“

Sogar über eine Adoption sollen Nicole Kidman und Keith Urban bereits nachgedacht haben. Doch wenn wir das Bäuchlein der Schauspielerin richtig deuten, könnte das Thema jetzt wieder vom Tisch sein. Angeblich soll die 43-Jährige auch schon ihre Prioritäten verlagert haben. „Nicole versucht weniger zu arbeiten, weil ihr Hauptaugenmerk jetzt auf ihrem Familienleben liegt“, verriet der Insider. Und Ehemann Keith Urban konzentriert sich zurzeit ebenfalls auf seine Liebsten. „Keith arbeitet auch weniger und weniger, und alles ist bereit dafür, den Traum von mehr Kindern wahr werden zu lassen.“

Wir dürfen also gespannt sein, ob sich dieser Wunsch von Familie Kidman/Urban bald erfüllt. 

*Wir drücken jedenfalls die Daumen! :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

Weniger Arbeiten und sich ums Bäuchlein kümmern... klingt prima  :thx:


----------

